# Circle cutting tool



## Chicken lights (Feb 5, 2019)

Started gathering bits for this today. All told I’m out $7 and some fuel in the pickup. 

The cutting torch tip doesn’t fit in either chunk of round tube, so I’ll have to chuck the thick walled one in a lathe and punch it out. I’m thinking 1/2-3/4” total length when done, then weld it to the end 

The piece that slides on the rod I think I’m going to find something thick wall, or solid stock, that I can tap threads into directly. Then I can use a bolt and a jam nut 

I think I need to figure out how high I need the torch tip to be off the material being cut, then the two support legs get cut a little longer to give me that clearance 

Feel free to chime in, I’m just winging this, I don’t feel there’s a right or wrong way to go about this


----------



## Chicken lights (Apr 13, 2020)

Here’s where we got with this. I’m guessing the height needs to be adjusted, on the pin where it rotates. Maybe we’ll finally get to try this out, soon

Man, there needs to be a record for dragging out projects.


----------



## YYCHM (Apr 14, 2020)

Who dressed up the round tubes for you?


----------



## Chicken lights (Apr 15, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Who dressed up the round tubes for you?


Local machine shop.


----------



## YYCHM (Apr 15, 2020)

Chicken lights said:


> Local machine shop.



What did they charge you for that?

Craig


----------



## Chicken lights (Apr 15, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> What did they charge you for that?
> 
> Craig


$20 maybe? They drilled and tapped for the bolt too.


----------

